# Gol Shaved bay, finish!



## cabrera only speed (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:

:beer:


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Beautiful car :beer::beer:


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice job


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Awesome, no hood rod! That radiator cover is sweet too. Whats going on with those black lines on top of the fenders?

Love the stance in the third pic. CRX-EATER!!!!


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

denver_fox said:


> Awesome, no hood rod! That radiator cover is sweet too. Whats going on with those black lines on top of the fenders?
> 
> Love the stance in the third pic. CRX-EATER!!!!


You know....someone could make this car if they imported a rear clip / top from a Gol....


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

QuantumSyncro said:


> You know....someone could make this car if they imported a rear clip / top from a Gol....


It would be way easier to just import a complete Gol..!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Amazing!:thumbup:

Can we get some pictures of the radiator setup? I see a filler neck on the core support and would like to know how you did it...


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

the brit said:


> It would be way easier to just import a complete Gol..!


Import yes...but getting it licensed and registered maybe not, at least in my neck of the woods. Import the whole Gol as a parts vehicle and then clip it to a Fox for registration.

That is unless you have some secret formula for getting it past the DOT nazis?

steve


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

QuantumSyncro said:


> Import yes...but getting it licensed and registered maybe not, at least in my neck of the woods. Import the whole Gol as a parts vehicle and then clip it to a Fox for registration.
> 
> That is unless you have some secret formula for getting it past the DOT nazis?
> 
> steve


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...1.0L-engine-PA-title-amp-all-import-paperwork.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

the brit said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...1.0L-engine-PA-title-amp-all-import-paperwork.


Yeah, 25+ years old is no problem....less than 25 then it becomes a problem.

steve


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

QuantumSyncro said:


> Yeah, 25+ years old is no problem....less than 25 then it becomes a problem.
> 
> steve


There are LOTS of Gols that are more than 25 years old


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

the brit said:


> There are LOTS of Gols that are more than 25 years old


True, but it would be nice get one that's a little newer than 1988 IMO.


----------



## ttracing83 (Jan 12, 2009)

My Lord... So clean!


----------



## cabrera only speed (Oct 27, 2009)

thank you very much I leave the radiator detail, the deposit from a ford ka (the smallest I found in the local market) and making a "T" of the lower hose. 











and here all the pics 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150771284973307.431348.587668306&type=3 

Regards!


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

nice man, thanks for sharing. 

this is my favorite shot: http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/207987_10151161222663307_502449983_n.jpg


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

Dang, sexy


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

love the wheels too, seven spokes are my favorite! 

steve


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

most impressive. what is the carb? I'm taking a complete guess, but is it a weber IDF?


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice work!:thumbup:


----------



## Doug18 (Sep 16, 2008)

May be a dumb question but how were they able to delete the alternator?


----------

